# First iui today



## natty84 (Nov 26, 2011)

Im going to be having my first iui with donor sperm today, am sooo nervous. Am really hoping it works. Anyone had experiences with iui? Did it work for u?


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I haven't had mine yet, starting in a month or two, but good luck, I hope it all goes well for you!  FX


----------



## KerriJo (Jun 25, 2011)

Really good luck!! And yes, DIUI worked for me


----------



## natty84 (Nov 26, 2011)

thank you both, it wasnt too bad really. Done everything i can do do fingers crossed it works. good luck incy hope all goes well for you. Congrats Joanne and thanks its a comfort to know it can work  xxx


----------



## Rike (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Natty84,

I have all my fingers crossed for you to be successful.

I will have my first scan for IUI treatment on Friday to see how many eggs "feel" ready to pop. I am anxious because I was diagnosed with lazy ovaries and take tablets and injections at the moment. 

How was the procedure? Did it take long and how long where you left lying there after? As tehy say the longer you keep lying after the more success you might have.

Rike  xx


----------



## natty84 (Nov 26, 2011)

hi rike, 
the procedure itself was a little uncomfortable but not too bad. Just like a smear really. I was left laying down for about 20 mins. I wasnt too worried as they had injected them in the right place. The 2ww is the hardest and will drive u nuts. I test on friday but im sure its unsucessful as having lots of af pains :-( hope all goes well for u hun xxx


----------



## Rike (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Natty84,

I am sorry, but I still keep my fingers crossed for you, you never know until the test proofes the unknown.

Thank you for your wishes!


----------

